# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Tiện khối vuông lồng nhau -  đẳng cấp người Nga

## Tuanlm



----------

h-d, nhatson, ppgas, TigerHN

----------


## ppgas

Kinh.....::::!!!!

----------


## thucncvt

> 


 Bác nào học chuyên nghành Kỹ thuật Tiện , từ bậc nghề đến đại học  trong trường ,thì đều bít bài tập tiện hình vuông lồng vào nhau như thế này,
đó là bài tập nâng cao trong cuốn Ky thuật tiện của Liên Xô  cuối sách
http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...-ky-thuat.html

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Tiên dính vào nhau thì có làm, nhưng đổ silicon vào để tiện cho nó rời từng hình vuông ra thì là sự sáng tạo của anh thợ, em rất khâm phục cái ý tưởng này, lần đầu thấy luôn.

----------

